# Public Survey



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

If you only had public land to hunt, where would it be?

(be very specific....gps cordinates would be helpful.......jus kiddin)


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I would have to say the Mohican state forest and all the MWD land around the same area with Ohio power being a close 2nd.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would hunt wayne.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i don't think i would hunt anymore. would just have to stick to fishing.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Alum Creek or Salt Fork


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If I ONLY had public land to hunt I wouldnt hunt anymore, At least not for deer...


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I would, and have in the past, hunt in the Zaleski State Forest. Awesome land with lots of wildlife.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

that is all I hunt see big bucks every year.... just got to put the time in to find em! but AEP for me!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

AEP for me too. Been hunting it for years and have always filled my tags. Seen some real brutes taken there as well.


----------

